# How much Orijen



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

We have three chihuahuas'. Just got a new puppy. Our adults are about 5lbs. Tia our 4 year old is overweight. Have been feeding them Fromm mixed with soft health extensions Vets Choice. My mom gave me a few kibbles of Orijen and hannah our 12 year old loved it. didn't think she would be able to eat the larger kibble since she has had many teeth pulled over the years but she had no trouble. So when I run out of the Fromm I am going to gradually switch to the adult Orijen. I have been giving the puppy the Fromm and Vets choice also since it's All Life Stages but just brought a bag of the Puppy Orijen which I started to mix today. Put a little hot water for gravy and let it cool . of course they get a little treat of boiled egg in the morning and boiled chicken , veggies when i have it. Also their bully sticks. Okay...my question is I'm having a hard time figuring out how much to feed them. Want to get Tia's weight down also. Tia the four year old should be about 5 lbs. but is over 5 1/2 lbs .and looks chubby. Hannah the 12 year old is just right at a little under 5 and the puppy who is 13 weeks today weighed in at 2.1lb at 12 weeks. Feeding the puppy 3 times a day . Usually feed my two adults around 2:30 and they go back to bowl all night to finish with treat before bed. I need a better schedule now . Anyone who feeds Orijen can you help me please with the cup amount. Can't even read the writing on the package. Thank you all for any help. I know it's a rich food and don't want the puppy to get overweight like my Tia.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed regional orijen for a before bed meal which my oldest needs because he gets empty stomach pukies in the morning if he doesn't have anything. he already eats primal in the afternoon once and then some dinner at night as well. im not sure how much ur supposed to give ur babies but i just wanted to recommend that one  and for some reason the new bag i got recently the kibbles were much smaller than the first ones i've gotten months ago


----------

